# New iPod availability



## Cam (May 24, 2003)

Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone here in the GTA has managed to get a 15GB iPod.
I've been trying to get one for weeks now


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, I've had one for about a month but bought direct from the Apple Canada web store. Arrived the day after official release. Haven't seen it in any retail locations yet though. I'm AAC encoding a bunch more songs as I type... and downloading cover art using an AppleScript.

The AppleStore.ca currently lists the 15 gb model at 3-5 day availability. The Canada store has been revamped like the US one. Now if only we could buy tracks from the iTMS.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

An Applescript you wrote or one you downloaded? Either way, care to share?

--PB


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

PosterBoy does LD have iPods?

Availability is tapped out arround here. If you have one count yourself lucky.

Looking for more by the end of the month.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Posterboy,

Malcolm Adams has a slew of AppleScripts for iTunes 4 (Apple has a bunch for the new iPod too). Here's the page  for finding album artwork on Google.


----------



## Cam (May 24, 2003)

Alrite so I called a bunch of stores today and still nobody knows how long it will be until the iPods come in, so I called up Apple customer service to see if they knew anything and found out that i can order from apple using my chequing account








Has anyone ever bought anything this way? and will I have to write a check and mail it to them, or can i just do like a transfer or something?
I couldn't find out today because of memorial day (even though it's the Canada Apple Store, it's actually in the states or something like that  
So any advice would be nice, thanks guys


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

We do not have any more new iPods yet and no current ETA on them.
I am not sure what is going on with Apple, its really starting to pi** us off though.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The AppleStore (Canada) website only mentions payment by credit card:

The Apple Store for Canada accepts Visa, MasterCard, and American Express. You may pay by credit card no matter which ordering method you use (internet, fax, mail or phone). At the time your order is placed, Apple obtains a pre-approval from the credit card company for the amount of the order. Credit card billing occurs when your order ships. In the event a credit is given to you, the same credit card that you used to make your purchase will be credited.

I've no idea about paying by cheque. I'd assume that, minimally, you'll need a money order. No one accepts personal cheques nowadays. Since you are in Mississauga, you might want to check out the new Carbon Computing store which opens this week (May 29th). They even have a competition for an old style 20 gig iPod.


----------



## Cam (May 24, 2003)

Well another dead end on my search for an iPod
I called the apple store and asked if i could indeed pay using a chequing account and they said "that only works in the US."
So now i'm back to waiting for a shipment to hit one of the local Apple dealers.
This really sucks, if I lived in the states i could order it over the phone, or i could go to an apple store and pick one up, but no such luck here in canada


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Any chance you can take a shopping trip to Buffalo? You'll probably save the cost of the trip with the current exchange rate anomaly between the Apple Canada and Apple US prices.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

WooHoo!

I just bought a 15GB iPod from someone who attended the Oprah show where they gave away 350 of them to the audience.

$599 CDN Apple.ca store cost, plus taxes. 
Got this one for $425, sealed/new, no taxes!

Expect a REVIEW SHORTLY!!

N.


----------



## Cam (May 24, 2003)

I was thinking of taking a trip to buffalo, but I'm not sure about the issues with duty and taxes involved, and due to the increased border security I really don't want to smuggle it accross  
If anyone knows the tax rate in buffalo, and duty charges let me know
as for Neil and his new iPod, that's awesome for you man, but that's not nice rubbing it in my face like that


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Oops - it wasn't my intent to 'rub it in your face'. To tell you the truth, I now just read the thread. Sorry mate! I thought this was just another iPod thread...

However, if you really want a new iPod, check ebay.ca, there's like 21 listings the last time I checked.


----------

